# Da Track 2004 racing !!!!!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Update on Da Track . I got it blown off today, hope to repair some of the barries and cracks! Will keep informed. 
First race May 15th make plans now to be there :wave:


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

*May 15.......May 15....... why does that ring a BELL!!!!! Guess we'll be missing that one, good luck to all that attend. Just remember, nothing says "I care" like leaving a little paint on the other guy*


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*paint...*

You know Canbquik...women's makeup has sometimes been referred to as paint...I would imagine you will have a little paint on you from the blushing bride before the sun sets on opening race day at BRP World Headquarters... while the PA posse celebrates a different event besides racing! :wave:

Hope the wedding planning goes off smoothly and things are looking good. I'm sure Bud and the gang will expect you and LLB for the June BuRP race, honeymoon or not...
What? less than 30 days of single life left?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Could not change the wedding date? Hope to see you in June. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok Da Track is ready!! Electric is pluged in. If you plan on coming out try to call me first and I will see that the track is blown off. 
I ran for a short time and the surface seems just like last year. 
I will be trying some other tires and will keep you informed on these.


----------



## LLB (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey all... Sorry we will miss that first race. k1m, Joy, canbquik, and myself will see you in JULY... Maybe I can talk canbquik into getting a mini t by then... he is going to feel sooo left out when the rest of the Pennsy team is racing BRP and mini t... Best wishes to all the racers and we will post pictures of the wedding... I am sure that k1m will have his camera. He always gets the good shots!!! :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Warbird plans on testing this sat. anyone elese????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro Racer>> Put is several hours of testing time today even in the wet  
He looked to be hooked up and he should be a contender for the stock class title this season.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Had some time to run on Da Track in between the rain today! I was running green rear and orange front. I did not use any Red Dot on the tires, so the rear had a little slide to it! I stocked up on some extra lexon for a nice TangTester sized wing!!! It looks nice on the wedge body!! The stock chassis looked fast on the track....I'm going for that 1st place stock trophy....
Only 4 more weeks till the first race


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

Bud, do you have rental cars at Da Track on race days??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No rentals at this time.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud, I'll be up next week for some sprint car practice.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2sloww00>> Let me know what day so I can get it cleaned. 
Are you going to the NORCAR swap meet?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud I should go and try to sell my gas stuff. I'll let you know.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

I know there is a buy and sell forum but I thought I would let you guys who are running mini-ts see it first. I have a stock (it does have bearings) mini-t with a grand total of 3 runs on it (all in the house). I also have a painted parma body that I will include. Looking to get 100.00 for it. I do have a brp bumper that I have not put on that I will include as well. Let me know if you are interested.

Bud....I need to get a top deck for the L4 with so if you are coming to the track this weekend, please bring everything I will need out. Thanks

Eric


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Joneser>> I will not be at the gate till maybe the swap meet. If you want email your address and I will send it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Warbird was at DA Track putting in some testing and he looked pretty dialed. Looks like we will have a pretty good heat of sprinters this summer.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Track was in great shape, ran stock and sprinter No tire dope needed.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

no tire dope....do you have a big wing on the stock car?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

1.5" X 3"


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

You gettin that left front wheel off the ground, Warbird? That's how I can tell when mines hooked up!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

just a little daylight under it, really chewed up the right rear, musta been leaning hard on it or something


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone coming out this weekend to test??? I understand SG1 and Zoom What a private test day


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like orange racer will be out Monday ! Anyone else coming out to run?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

orange racer, did you get the e-mail I sent?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Where are all you guy's ???? Less than two weeks till the first race :wave:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

They are racing at night while you are not there? 
Stealth racing...racing in secret?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I ran a pack threw last night....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Team ION cannot say when they are going to BRP headquarters


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Things are getting hot!! Dan K last years Mod champion will be running his testing program this weekend! Could Team ION be in trouble???


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Team ION cannot say when they are going to BRP headquarters


:lol:

Did you ever find a "perfect" servo for your car Wayne? I am thinking of getting a JR3550 for mine.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been using the Futaba S9602. It is the perfect servo for the BRP...great size, fast.....it's just awsome!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> I have been using the Futaba S9602. It is the perfect servo for the BRP...great size, fast.....it's just awsome!


Yup-thats the one in my 12th scale right now and has been for two years. Love it.

Ray


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray that is the best servo to get. Then you can use it in other things if you want. Will you be able to make it to the first race??? It would be a good time.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK I need a roll call to get a idea on how much food to get for the first race!!!
So let me here from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You can count on Ben and myself.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bud -CJ and myself wil be there.If you can let me know what time everything starts i would appreciate it.Checked the schedule we got and it has no times on it.Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Da Track!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Most get there about 9:00 sign up ends at 11:30 racing right at 12:00


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know I'll be there.... I'm sure team ZOOOOM will be there... and TANGTESTER has been secretly working on a special project for the first race. He counts as 2 people so have lots of "MAN SIZE WEENIES!!!!"


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Don Williams will be there, but I might have to work. Won't know till Thursday.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I will be there. Looking forward to it...

Lots of secret projects happening from the sound of it. 

David
RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Orange racer was at DA Track getting the dust off his car or was that on it


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

Bud, CJ and I won't be able to make it now.I have to work that day until 12 or 1.We will stop out and see how everyone is doing when I get home from work.See ya soon.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

HAY RICK AND I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE AND ANDY IS NOT SURE BECAUSE OF WORK. IT'S GOOD TO SEE ORANGE RACER IS STILL AROUND SEE YOU ALL ON THE 15th.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I will be in Baton Rouge for the week, Should be back late Friday night, plan is to thump all over Swamp thing on Saturday. See you guys there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking like a good turnout I fig about 20 to 25 ,now let's hope the weather holds up.
I changed the entry fee slightly it is still $10.00 first class ,$5.00 second class but if you have your kids ( under age of say 15 ) and your racing there first class is only $5.00 second also $5.00
However the amount of food some of those kid's eat maybe I should charge them more  
Dog's and Italian sausage B Our 2003 Mod champ Dan Kroff, If he can cook that is :thumbsup: 
Word has it that Chuck Makin will be there hanging out


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

Have a question out to Futaba support now, but I will run it by you experianced drivers also. Have a new RC driver I have talked into the sport having some radio problems. I had him get the "Futaba 2PH 2-Channel AM/1 S3003/1 MC230CR" figured it would be the most cost efficiant way to get into racing. We are running BRP SC-18s' running on a 25X15 oval. He is experiancing lack of forward throttle here and there. When he has no forward, he still has steering and reverse? I thought it was only happening on the back straight, but yesterday it happened no more than two foot from us. The radio unit is not even a month old, so I'm sure futaba will cover what ever seems to be the problem. Next time we go out I am going to try one of my futaba AM recievers from my sons car. But I don't think this is where the problem lies. I am leaning more towards the ESC. Or how many of you are running an external antenna? We are both running with the hidden antenna setup. But I am running a FM KOPropo setup and having no problems. Let me know if you have any Ideas, thanks.


David


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

As you guys probably know, the Pa BuRPs will have to pass on this race, but I'm sure we'll catch up with you guys sometime this summer. Hope we all have good weather next weekend for racing and weddings!

*Congrats to Canbquick & LLB!*

KC: If your friend is running a hidden antenna, I highly suggest you try an antenna tube. If the ESC is setup right and you still have a problem, it may make quite a difference. I liked the looks of a hidden antenna much better, but after going to a 6"-8" tube I've had zero problems even on large tracks. You can attach an antenna holder on the center chassis screw, but you may need a longer 4-40 screw. Try it without the body to see if it helps before you cut another hole.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

*kc fan*

I run an antenna tube. Too many hits on my Airtronics M8 with the internal antenna. But Bud and some of the other guy's have no problem with it.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, I plan on being there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounding like a big turnout !!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Planning on being there. I enjoyed racing too much last year, so I am definately still around. Heck, maybe I can sneak into the a-main this year.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like a cool day...with a 40% chance of an early morning shower. Bring your yard blowers if you have one!!! See everyone Saturday..


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Got to work.  Have to find a job that doesn't interfere with my racing schedule. :lol:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes if it is raining still come on out because we will run as soon as it dry's up. Looks like morning showers then clearing and much cooler, Crazy weather :freak: The big trouble we are going to have are those maple tree whirly gig things if the wind is from the right direction, Maybe the big storms tonight will blow the tree down!!!!!!!
See you all !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Wil is painting up a new Ferrari, I'm cycling bats, it looks like ROT Racing will be there!

P.S. We'll be bringing sodas again.

Nil


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAIN, RAIN, GO AWAY----


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks bad out !! We will wait till 2:00 to try and get it in. That should give us time to run it . No chance of sunburn today !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

It's not looking good at all.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nil >> Good to hear from you!!! We will race today, maybe boats


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

Anyone had any experiance with the 'Robic' brand stopwatch. Was wondering which model would be a good one for keeping lap times for racing. Raced at a track once, before transponders, they gave us all colors and at the end of the race gave us all differant times. Plus they would count manually # of laps on paper. I'd like to set something like that up for a Fun Club type race.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The weather today is a bummer. Bud will there be an alternate day set as a makeup?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What we are still going to race today !!! If it stops by like 1:00 we will run so come on out. The sugar grove gang is up as well as wazzer from MI. Going back to make some lunch. Rafster is on his way now he won't be late since we may start several hours late.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHHH WELLL -- The rain did stop the show today...see ya all on June 5th!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who's up for a little racing Sunday?!?!?!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes our first rain out in the history of DA Track !!
But we did have some good bench racing, and lunch!!
Thanks to all that came out and lets hope there is no rain on the 5th of June.
The seriews will just be one race shorter and maybe on less throw out!
Oh by the way Rafster showed up as I was pulling out of the parking lot.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Hey, this bench racing stuff is OK. I didn't come in last for a change. I think TangTester won, though, didn't he? I missed the heats, so Bud may have come out ahead on points.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Oh sure, as soon as I got as far west as Toledo, the rain stopped. When I got to Indiana, the sun was starting to make an appearance, and when I got home, the sky was cloud free.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hay Wazzer -- where do you race the BRP in MI?


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

we may have been rained out the trip was still worth it. It was great to see everyone and had a good time. thanks BUD see everyone in june


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Best 3 hr. drive for Sausage dogs I have taken in a year.:thumbsup: See ya next race.

Sad to report we side tripped to Red Fox raceway in Mt. Vernon on the way home, and was met by Jim the owner who will be closing the doors at the end of this month. The oval track is on it's way to New York to be raced on once again.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Long range forcast for the first June race said sunshine  
If it rains again like last sat we will be running the little indoor track


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

kc-fan said:


> Anyone had any experiance with the 'Robic' brand stopwatch. Was wondering which model would be a good one for keeping lap times for racing.


Here is the newest one that most us oval racers have:
I got one around x-mas time and it works awesome.
What I like about it is you can time your run, in our case 4 minutes, and at the end you can recall your laps (up to 200 laps memory) and see every lap time and it also gives you your slowest lap, fastest lap and the average lap time for the amount of time you run, in our case 4 minutes.

*Part SC-808 - Robic SC-808 200 dual memory chrono, speed, countdown, backlit*
*







Analyzes performance in more ways, with more precision than any other product*
* EL backlight illuminates entire display
* 200 dual split memory recall
* 1/100 sec precision to 25 hours
* User selectable running lap or split time
* Speed timer in MPH/KPH * 200 memory recall of lap speed, time and number
* Distance input precise to 1/1000 mi/km
* Fastest, slowest & average lap speed & times
* Dual countdown timers

_Price: $57.95_ _*Sale Price: $51.95*_ 

Just do a search for Robic SC-808 and you can get some prices.
Most online shops have them for around 49.99
Well worth the investment. What I like about it too is if you travel and you dont know what good lap times are for a track you can clock the fast guys and know where you need to be in order to be in the running for the A-main.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hay Wazzer -- where do you race the BRP in MI?


Currently, no place to race the BRP. Duneland Hobbies http://www.dunelandhobbies.com/ is about an hour away in Indiana, but I never got a chance this past winter to check out their micro track.


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

What are some cost effective ideas for track layout barriers. Thought of old garden hose ( don't know if it would be stiff enough ) maybe 3/4 or 1/2" pvc pipe.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey BRP guys and gals,

Can you rehash some old info for me please?. I need to know some reversing ESC that have brakes AND reverse-so when yu hit brakes from go car doesnt do a spin-out. Like you need to hit brakes twice to engage reverse. Te ESC has to handle a speed 3000 motor too.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brakes....who uses brakes???....I think the LRP Quantum/ Rev. may be what you are looking for


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Brakes....who uses brakes???....I think the LRP Quantum/ Rev. may be what you are looking for


Yeah-i know -but ESC might play double duty sometimes. I started to run offroad and you need brakes. And when you run solo-its a long walk frm the drivers stand to the back half of the track!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*11 days until the next Da Track event!*

Da Track in 11 days! 

Are you ready for some Oval fun?

David
RAFster


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The Futaba line of ESCs have this function also (forward/brake/reverse), MC230 and MC330.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

The Futaba mc210 works very well in the BRP cars.The LRP quantum series works well too but cost a little bit more.If cost isn't a matter I would go with the LRP just because of the smaller size.Just my two cents


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks everyone for ESC tips.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm back from the beach and ready for some racing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Boat racing????????????????????//


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It didn't rain at all in S.C. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Some intense testing went down today at Da Track!! Tang, micro racer, SG1 and myself wore out some tires today. Micro was dialed with his stock car, SG1 was getting his new Mod car figured out and Tang was running into everyone .
Just kidding He was sorting his new sprinter ride out however.
So who all is coming next Sat?? How about the PA crowd?


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Andy, rick, and I will be there rain or shine.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I plan on coming up from Columbus. I won't have the detour misdirects of last time.

What class is TangTester running?

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang is running what ever class your are Rafster !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAFster -- Tang was testing a new "Anit- RAFster/Obstacle" device.....even in practice he used it on Bud, sg1, and me! It worked very well.. :devil: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*"Anit- RAFster/Obstacle" device*

Cool! I look forward to him trying it out. 

So, the X-time stock champ is going to continue to pummel the other racers in stock for easy wins instead of moving up to play with the Men in Modified?

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No he is running Mod this season and sprinters!!! We had some good fun Sat.
WEATHER is looking good at this time!!! If we get rain maybe we will run it on the indoor track :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NO INDOOR TRACK....If it looks like rain....get a big tent...


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Racing under the Big Top*

What would a big tent cost to rent for a month or long weekend (Friday through Monday) and have setup over DaTrack and a good sized portion of the blacktop? 

MicroRacer, why don't you look into it?

RAFster


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Checked the weather bug and it looks good for sat. SO START CHARGING YOUR BATTERYS. see you all on sat.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We race in rain before a big tent :jest: 
Due to much crying by two racers I have fixed the crack in the back straight, No more excuses that the bump made me wreak


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud who would cry???? I know TANG liked the water grooves in the track... they made his car flip all over!!!! It couldn't have been his set up or driving


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it was the cracks !!! We will see on Sat. !!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks like it may be a nice day for racing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got the dog's and sausage ready. The track is fast and I'm sure the track records will fall this Sat.
See you all there


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I got some very, very good home made potato salad I will bring! See you all Saturday!



:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The great weather here is changing again. Now they say chance of showers. Hope not over Da Track.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Time to rent the big party tent!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

To those that are coming from the east and south east if you wake up and it is raining get up and come out anyhow!!!!!!! Da Track looks to be on the edge of the rain showers so we may luck out.
Micro you buying the big tent??????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not BUY....Rent a 60' x 120' "party tent" at Taylor Rental.....$40.00 for the day.

sg1 -- bring your tire truer....I need to true some 1/10 touring tires!!!!!

See you all Saturday!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

I just got sodas!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think you should buy it then we don't have to worry about not having it available.
Now they are saying just slight sprinkles in mourning and clear in afternoon.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I've got some car problems I'm dealing with...hope to get them fixed tonight
and finish getting ready. Not going to have some stuff I wanted to have done.
Hope to see you all tomorow. 

David


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> To those that are coming from the east and south east if you wake up and it is raining get up and come out anyhow!!!!!!! Da Track looks to be on the edge of the rain showers so we may luck out.
> Micro you buying the big tent??????


 Remember if you are coming from the south that 89 is closed near Ashland and you'll need to go into Ashland to catch 58 out of Ashland instead of 89 to 58 through Oberlin to Elyria.

David
RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What a nice race day !!! We had a total of 26 entries today with some very good close racing.
I forgot the results so I will try to post it on monday.
Thanks to all that came out!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for putting the event on, Bud. 

Turnout was a bit light, but that was good; the pace was nice and relaxed.

It looks like you got some rain after we left.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I wonder if BUD would run oval instead of roadcoarse for the next race..... I think others may like it ..... hmmmm....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I LIKE road......unless it was --- say a day night:

road day -- oval night (to make up for the rain out!!!)

Then that would be cool with me....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know BUD would put on the double header if we asked him to... What does everybody think????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BUD---


DO IT !!!!


*I would have no problem paying $20.00 to race day and night! *

*We could have a BBQ lunch and a nice "Lube" dinner!*

:thumbsup: * :thumbsup: *


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes Bud Do It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2sloww00 went in for a heart check up and is now getting a quad bypass.
He is at Akron general hospital, I thing his surgery is wed.
I hope him the best.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, 

Thanks for passing along the info. He was going to have a heart catheterization this past Monday. He was figuring he needed a stint put in. I guess it showed more serious issues. I'm glad they found out what had been making him feel so crummy lately. 

I wish him the best as well. 

David
RAFster

P.S. I'd vote for a double header...How about?
Race Oval in the morning and Road Course in the evening.
Can't finish too late though...
Are your batteries up for it?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Talked with Dick. He's scheduled for surgery at 9AM Wednesday morning and will be in Cardiac ICU for a couple days following surgery. 
800 number for contacting him before surgery is: 
800-221-4601
His extension is 42519 and he is currently in room 3124.

BTW, The Akron General website has a way of sending a selection of cards to a patient. They check it daily and deliver a printout of the card to the patient. 
https://www.akrongeneral.org/cardshop.asp

RAFster
David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sending a card is a FREE service! So let's let Dick know we care! I sent one.....

Thanks RAFster for the info!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the info rafster


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

YES, Thanks for the info rafster... I really did enjoy running with him and all of you guys/gals at Acron the year befor last... and I sincerly hope he overcomes this snag life delt him.
I try that also.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I called to get general condition report from Patient Information. They will share the condition, but not any details. I didn't ring through to the waiting room area of the Cardiac ICU and since I am not family I was not able to inquire from the nurse's station.

They did tell me that Dick's condition is listed as Serious but that is the normal state for anyone in the Cardiac ICU. I didn't wish to bother Dick's wife or family so, I didn't see if she or they were in the Cardiac ICU waiting room. 

I doubt Dick will be present for the next race and if that is so, his presence will be missed by me and others I am certain. 

David
RAFster


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello,

I am Dick's wife, Bonnie. Just got home from the hospital. Dick's surgery took seven hours. He had to have 4 by-passes done, they should have done the 5th one but it was calcified and they were unable to by-pass it. He is doing well, and I hope to see him back racing in about 3 months. Please send all email message to him and I will print them out and read them to him at the hospital. He needs all of your wishes, prayers and letters to get him through this. Dick said you were a great group of people, which I can see by reading all of your caring posts. 

Thanks for being a special friend to him,
Bonnie Oettinger


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Bonnie:

Thank you for letting us know how things are going. Dick is a good friend to all of us, and it is good to know that he's coming along.

If it's not too much trouble, please write again.

We are all pulling for him.

Spain


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bonnie - Please let Dick know we all are praying for him and we hope he has a speedy recovery -- 3 months with out racing --- Not sure if that can be done!!!!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Keep fighting Dick , our prayers are with you , for you , and about you so you defintely know God is listening . Best wishes to his family , because 3 months without racing seems like Dick could get a little ornery  


good luck
Tom B. & family :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I know BUD would put on the double header if we asked him to... What does everybody think????


Bud -- is it a go?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bonnie >>> Thank you for the info!! Tell dick to get well !


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bonnie, Thanks for the update. Long surgery, even for Quadruple by-pass isn't it? I'm glad he pulled through well and I hope he has a quick recovery. We'll have to provide a special delivery from QS&L and some racing in the driveway to give Dick a racing fix when he is feeling well and home... 
Let him know our thoughts and prayers are with him and you. 

David "RAFster"


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Bonnie: Tell Dick that Kim & Joy sends him our best wishes. I'm sure he'll be "back in the saddle" sooner than you think. 

2slowOO is one of the good guys!


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Bonnie if you can keep us all up dated on Dicks recovery.It sounds like he is in good hands. Hang in there and take care of your self. We all will be praying for a speedy recovery for Dick.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bonnie, 

Sounds like things went well, I hope Dick's recovery is speedy. We'll be thinking of you in the days to come. 
Tim


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I talked to Dick's son and he was not doing too well as of friday. I hope things improve.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Bonnie, Tell dick that everybody is pulling for him. He will be in everbody's prays until he is back on the track where he belongs. Take care and God Bless


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rich called but I was not home Dick is doing better!!!!! Will call Rich tonight.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Who will be coming to DA Track this Sat????? 
Mini t racers we do not use personal transponders so you will need a trans mount.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> OK Who will be coming to DA Track this Sat?????


ROT Racing is planning on being there! Who's cooking the dogs??!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Racing on the 26th?*

I will not be there. Probably about 6-700 miles away. 

You all have fun...
Someone keep Tang in line and show him how you drive around a car in front of you. 

David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The shortest way right thru them :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I also flattened out going into turn 3 and resealed it. 
The Mini T jumps are fun.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like great weather for Sat. For those that are going to run Mini T just a few things. NO Litheum batts and NO brushless motors please!! We will have Mini t practice from 11:00 till start of racing then the Mini T class will be first so make sure your batts are charged. Doing it this way will easy jump setup and give all a better chance to practice. 
See you all Saturday


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Dick Get better soon, we'll miss ya Saturday. We'll keep ya in our prayers and look forward to seeing you on the track when you're up to it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I talked to Dick last night and he is doing much better, still very sore but overall much better!!!  
See you all saturday !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I want to thank everyone for your well wishes and prayers. I guess it was a close call for a while. I was out for four days and don't remember a thing. I was in the hospital l5 days and have been home for a week . Hope to see everyone soon and start racing at the Fairgrounds this fall.Thanks for all the cards. See you soon , Dick


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2sloww00>> good to here from You !!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I second that!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

2slowOO: Welcome back, man!! Good to hear you're doing better. It's hard, but do what the Dr. says....those guys know their stuff.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Dick, 

Good to hear from you. You will be missed this summer. Glad you are 
home recouperating. I hope you aren't couped up too long. 
Take care of yourself and get well quick. 

Does it make you uncomfortable that Doctor's refer to their office business a Practice? I know bad joke. 

Let us know how you are doing. 

David
RAFster


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hello Dick, I'm glad your home now. Just wondered if you had them do liposuction will you out' or did you waste to opportunity? Do take care and i'll miss you this Summer.


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

*Dick, Get Well Soon*

DICK;
I hope your getting better. This is Doug Baldwing who used to race with you on the Orrville dirt oval, and we talked briefly at classic last year.
Best wishes, and hopefully when we get the chance you can school me on these little cars, I've gotten myself into..LOL!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Guy's the next race is on Aug 14th it will be a double header Road course first starting at 11:00 then we will run the oval after lunch.
Road will be stock, mod and Mini T Oval will be stock, Mod and sprinter and maybe Mini T if time permits and if there are enough entries.
By the way it should rain again so wear your rain gear :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like we are going to have a great day for racing !!!!!!!!! Should be a record setting turnout.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well all I can say is nice weather, lot's of racing, long day and it was fun. 
(except the Mini T oval) 
Wayne SG1 set's 4 track records. The SC18 V2 TQ's and win's A main in stock!!
Rafster will be posting the results soon.
Thanks to all that came out. Our last race is Sept 17 and it will be a double header with two qualifiers and mains, oval run's first then road. Starting time will have to be 10:30 since we will be short on daylight and the trophy presentation will be right after the race.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> it was fun. (except the Mini T oval)


Sez you. The Mini T oval was a real kick for the spectators! I was surprised anyone could marshall, we were laughing so hard!

Thanks for the great time, Bud, and thanks to Rich and Brandon for getting 2sl00w out for the day.

And congratulations to Ben!

And, can't forget Don S for all his work making this thing tick.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Da Track 8/14 Road Course Racing RESULTS*

Here's the Mains from the 8/14 Da Track outing for ROAD COURSE: 


```
[font=Arial][size=3]2004 BRP SUMMER SERIES - AUGUST 14, 2004 - ROAD COURSE RACING[/size]
    
    [/font]   [font=Arial]
 
 Mini-T A Main
 
 Pos  Car  Laps   Time	    Name			 avg.mph
 
  1   1	53   10:03.53   Bud Bartos		   11.97
  2   3	48   10:03.12   Pat Barber		   10.85
  3   5	41   10:06:01   Michael Elwood	   09.22
  4   7	34   08:29:07   Shane Penrose		09.10
  5   9	10   02:22.40   Bob Williams		 09.57
 
    
 
 BRP Stock - A Main
 
 Pos  Car  Laps   Time	    Name			  avg.mph
 
  1	1	58   10:04.78	Bud Bartos		  07.58
  2	5	53   10:02.13	Andy Appleman	   06.96
  3	7	51   10:00.84	Tim Wasso		   06.71
  4	3	51   10:06:78	Michael Elwood	  06.64
  5	0	49   10:02.60	Bob Williams		06.43 
  6	9	48   10:08.53	Gary Chapin		 06.23
 
 
 
 BRP Stock - B Main
 
 Pos  Car  Laps   Time	    Name			   avg.mph
 
  1	3	 25   05:04.51	Mark Heitger		06.49
  2	1	 24   05:05.71	Dick Oettinger	  06.20
  3	5	 22   05:08.79	Don Williams		05.63
  4	7	 14   05:06:78	Ben Miller		  05.56
  5	9	 14   05:02.60	Spain James		 03.47 
 
 
 BRP MODIFIED - A Main
 
 Pos  Car  Laps   Time	    Name			   avg.mph
 
  1	1	 62   10:03.14	Wayne Gerber Jr	 08.13
  2	5	 58   10:00.70	Pat Barber		  07.63
  3	3	 53   10:04.68	Rich Oettinger	  06.93
  4	7	 43   08:23:91	Don Smolik		  06.74
  5	9	 41   10:11.34	Don Deutsch		 05.30 
 
 
 [/font]
```
 Congratulations to all!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks, RAFster. Couldn't sleep, huh?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rafster thanks for posting the results!! Do you have the Oval sheet?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Rafster thanks for posting the results!! Do you have the Oval sheet?


 Yes, I do, sorry for the delay. Had some trouble as you can see trying to get things to line up posting the monospaced font text as Code.
I'll give it a whirl for the Oval or import it as a scan...

I would have done the Oval too but I had more racing today and it was getting late. I got home around 12:30 or so.

My Panoz GTP bodied 10th Pan Car had trouble today at CORCAR.
The motor sucked in a strand of wire knocking me out of first and caused a DNS in the second. The first motor disassembly didn't reveal the sourse of the trouble and it ran fine for a few minutes until it went back in the car and was on the track for the second round. Then a wreck in the main and I came out of it with a broken T-plate.

I will get the Oval results up tonight.

It was good running with everyone yesterday and a fun day at Da Track. The V2 looks very nice and is PDQ (Pretty Darn Quick).

David
RAFster


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Here's the Mains from the 8/14 Da Track outing for OVAL ACTION! 



```
2004 BRP Summer Series - August 15, 2004 - OVAL RACING
  
  [font=Courier New][font=Verdana][font=Courier New]Mini-T - A Main
 pos car laps  time	 name
 
  1   4  91  10:04.90  Pat Barber
  -   2  86  10:05.96  Bud Bartos
  2   8  73  10:05.74  Shane Penrose
  3   6  66  10:04.87  Michael Elwood
 
 
 BRP Stock - A Main
 pos car laps  time	  name
 
  1   4  114  10:00.18  Tim Wasso
  2   8  114  10:02.21	Bob Williams
  3   6  112  10:01.43	Michael Elwood
  4   9  107  10:05.14	Mark Heitger
  5  10  106  10:09.80	Gary Chapin
  6   2  104  10:04.87	Andy Appleman
 
 BRP Stock - B Main
 pos car laps  time	 name
 
  1   2	 50  5:00.43  Ben Miller
  2   4   43  5:04.13  Don Williams
  3   6	 37  5:00.27  Spain James
  4   8	 35  5:02.84  Nate Elwood
  5   10  34  5:06.40  David Martin
 
 BRP Modified - A Main
 pos car laps time	 name
 
  1   2  131  10:02.27  Wayne Gerber Jr
  2   4  120  10:05.52  Tyler Gerber
  3   8   98  10:01.74  Don Smolik
  4   8   94  09:57.65  Pat Barber
 
 BRP Modified - B Main
 pos car laps  time	name
 
  1   2  65  5:00.57  Rich Oettinger
  2   6  45  5:03.27  David Martin
  3   4  43  4:28.35  Dick Oettinger
  4   8  16  1:59.81  Don Deutsch
 
 Sprinters - A Main
 pos car laps  time	  name
 
  1   2  120  10:02.64  Bud Bartos
  2   4  92   10:01.91  Tim Wasso
  3   6  60   05:33.78  Andy Appleman
  -   8  ----DNS-----  Pat Barber
 [/font][/font][/font][font=Courier New]
  [/font]
```


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That was a great race between Tim and Bob As they say it's not over till it's over  
Rafster thanks again for listing the results.
Last race Sept 18 th it will be a double oval first road second 2 Qual and mains with trophy's afterwords.
Is the PA gang coming over ??? It should be a good one.
Chance of rain that day 100%


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey Bud thanks for the motor we will settle up next time I see ya, I will try and make that race


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Bud: Joy and I are planning on being there....Rain or not!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m >> Good to hear that!!! See you next week.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well the SC18 V2 had a great showing at the School yard race. I will have conversion kits at the next race for those that want to get ready for the indoor season. The current Power Push 2/3A cells in that chassis make for one killer ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BUD...
Did you get the info I sent over???
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes thank You !!!!! If it is raining at Classic and not at Da Track come on up.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHHH NO --- 50% rain........up from 30% ---- we will get one heat in --- so come!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ivan will slow and not hit us till Sat night!!! I hope.
Micro bring your lap top so we can watch radar.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Is it too late for a big top over Da Track?
(think I better duck or go hide, a missle just launched from Da Track and they said it was headed this way...)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK I will ....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tent is already up and ready for the circus in town :hat: :jest:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*forecast*

Forecast for Saturday is improving...good news
Need to think positive that we will have a dry track until 7PM when racing is done and everyone has gone home...
Back down to 30% chance of 'Few showers"

hope the trend continues to reduce the chance of rain

we are getting started at 10:30?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes first race goes at 10:30 will you be there??


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes first race goes at 10:30 will you be there??


 Are you asking if I'm coming up Saturday to race or are you asking if I will be there at 10:30?

You know, I should be able to get in on the betting on my arrival time.
I'll call you and tell you my guess on arrival time for my entry. :jest:


Yes, I plan on being there and hope to enjoy both Oval and Road Course.
I intend to run Mod and Stock in Oval and just Stock for Road Course.

Got some balloons for the radio equipment to make it rain ready?
I'll bring my Hovercraft... Tyco.

David


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I saw the revised forecast...Yahoo! low 70s with 20% chance of precipitation!

With the cooler temps for Saturday will the track be slower or faster? 
How will it affect the traction? Will we need traction compound less or more?

The batteries and motor should like the cooler temp, as low 70s is typical test performance data range that most battery manufacturers base their tests upon. 

It will probably impact the Road Course racing more as late day and shadowing the track will change the track temps as always...Since it won't be as hot the track will not have as much heat as an 80 degree or hotter day.

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just be there on time!! Then you can run a charge.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud, Rich and I will be there rain or shine.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 -- what will you be running -- stock -- mod???? I am only running stock, have to focus on out running Andy!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Joy made peanut butter cookies! We're hoping to run Mini-T's, and stock on road course and I'll run stock & mod on oval....now where did I put those foam tires for the mini-t?? Looking forward to a great day of racing with the "Ohio Outlaws"! See you guys.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Micro, better keep your eyes out for Wazzer he seems to be on a roll lately.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Warbird, 

If Micro runs anything like he did the last heat Saturday night at Schoolyard, we're in trouble. He smoked me by two or three laps, and I'd been running good all night. And this from a guy who, and I quote, "Hates ovals". We got to do some big time steppin up to hold him off. Bring your "A" game! Maybe some pre-race trash talkin will put the pressure on him.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Wazzer! It took me all day to get my car running good. And yes I do hate OVAL! I hope I can bring some of that speed to Da Track – my SC-18 was a rocket, I even shocked Bud and sg1.



I think WARBIRD needs to be afraid of the WAZZER – (you are always in the top 3)……



Can Micro_Racer over come the pressure…..Will WARBIRD take home the 6 foot trophy…..Can WAZZER steal those valuable points from us…



Tune in Saturday to find out!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro, I'll probably run Mod on road and Sprint oval.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Trophies are in !!! Hope rain holds off !!! Be ready for some FUN!!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Pa posse is coming, k1m is no slouch either, may be tough cracking the "A"


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is Pa posse?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >>> you should have been at Da Track testing if you want to beat warbird on the oval!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Da Track tomorrow....


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

You'll probably have some other names of your own 
for me by Saturday nite! 

These cars have been sitting around here all summer ready to run, so far they haven't seen any action.....that's *just* *not right!!* 
I'm not planning on comming home with nearly as much paint as I bring out there! Hehehehehe!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks to work having me in Cleveland all last week, I got in three good nights of practice, track was in good shape when I was there.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Warbird, 
Twas warmer and it will be a freshly washed track if Elyria is getting rain Friday. 

I heard Micro had those James Bond spinner blade wheel centers installed on his car... :jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Spinner blade and turbo.....


----------

